# Bellfab Smoker



## jdt (Mar 15, 2009)

I went down to tulsa and picked up my bellfab smoker on friday, then cruised over to springfield?ozark mo for the night, 1100 miles or so and I got it home saturday, pressure washed today, seasoning sometime this week.


----------



## sixpack (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice smoker.


----------



## petesque (Mar 15, 2009)

Cool smoker. Congrats. When are WE eating?

Pete


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats a nice rig.  1100 miles man you must have wanted it.


----------



## jdt (Mar 15, 2009)

dual interior racks 12 and 22 inches wide


----------



## jdt (Mar 15, 2009)

Craig had called me and told me he had a little extra for the end of my 24 x 48, bonus, you can't see it real good here so here the photobucket link, sorry I an new at this photobucket thing. 

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/w...T927/bonus.jpg


----------



## jdt (Mar 15, 2009)

It cost me right around $200 in gas in the big block dually, far less than what it would have cost to ship, I would have had to pay three times the price for a similar unit up here so my overall investment, good food, bears, road trip is still well under half, Once I learn its personallity I will decide on any mods if needed. This unit is 5/16 on the main chamber and 3/8 on the firebox.


----------



## jdt (Mar 15, 2009)

sfb picture here

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww167/JDT927/sfb.jpg


----------



## bman62526 (Mar 15, 2009)

SWEEEET!  Good looking smoker...

As you know, since we've been messaging, I am ordering the 24 x 36" model on Monday, and hope to have it in about 4 - 5 weeks.  You absolutely CANNOT beat the price on the Bell Fab units.  I can't wait to get mine.  For those that are interested, he will "tweak" his design to your specifications, make custom sizes, etc.  

Can't wait to see some Que made on THAT monster!


----------



## rickw (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice, can't wait for some more feedback on these units. So this unit is 24"x54 and change?  Looking forward to your first smoke with it.


----------



## bman62526 (Mar 15, 2009)

Also...if anyone near Central IL is interested in these, I can get a dock to dock delivery at my business for $185...of course, Jim's 24 x 54" smoker is a lot bigger than what i'm getting so I'm sure something that size would be more.  By the sounds of it - he did alright by picking it up himself...
I'm just saying that if you don't have the luxury of a shipping dock like I do, then the shipping would probably be $350+ for inside delivery.  I'm not 100% sure on that, but I know I can't drive to Tulsa, so $185 seemed fine.

I'm getting the 24 x 36" model, with two interior racks.  The main rack is of course 24 x 26" and the top rack is 12 x 36"  This takes my total square inch cooking surface from 488 sq. in. now in the Brinkmann Cimarron - to 1296 sq. in. in this Bell Fab.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anywhoo - if anyone around the Central IL area is interested you can PM me.


----------



## rickw (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## seenred (Mar 16, 2009)

That's a good lookin' smoker, JDT.  Congrats, and give us a holler when its time to eat


----------



## howufiga (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks awesome!  Give us a full report of your first smoke!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats great looking smoker but post us bigger pics so we can really see it maybe go 480x600. I'll be looking forward to some more pics when ya fire it up


----------



## rickw (Mar 17, 2009)

Ditto that Piney, these old bifocals can't focus on them small pics.


----------



## jdt (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry guys, I'll try and get a bigger pic to load


----------



## grothe (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow...that's a haul....definitely a very nice smoker!!


----------



## jdt (Apr 13, 2009)

someone pm'd and asked for a little larger picture, hope this works


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 13, 2009)

Did I miss the price, or did you say?


----------



## rickw (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice looking rig, thanks for the pics.


----------



## jdt (Apr 13, 2009)

his 24 x 48 1/4" with 24 x 24 1/4 sfb start at $650, you pay xtra for double doors, stainless handles and the thicker chamber/firebox if you want those options, good guy to deal with for sure.


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. That seems like a really good price! Can't wait to see how it performs for you.


----------

